# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Chatbots, Solvemate GmbH, Beerlin, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Solvemate GmbH

solvemate.com/en/product.html

----------


## Airicist

Solvemate - the future of customer service

Sep 17, 2019




> Solvemate enables your customer service organisation to resolve common requests, instantly and at scale.

----------


## Airicist

Solvemate for eCommerce

Nov 21, 2019




> Solvemate's mission is to deliver a superior automated service experience, empowering our customers to provide instant, 24/7 service access to their customers.

----------

